# Prolea infusions



## dkbrown034 (Jul 13, 2010)

Is anyone out there coding for Prolea infusions for Osteoarthritis?


----------



## mholland (Jul 13, 2010)

*Prolea infusions for oa*

why are you not getting paid

Mary


----------



## dkbrown034 (Jul 14, 2010)

It will be a new injection, haven't given it before...have heard it is a subq injection, single use syringe.  Do we use unclassified drug code with NDC and ML?


----------

